# Permit to Purchase....passes



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

​​So essentially if this bill passes the only difference from the current procedure to buy a pistol would be now you do not have to take a 10 min test, it allows a period to purchase the pistol up to 30 days instead of 10, and a few other minor details. This bill has become so watered down, what's the point? You still have to go to your local sherrif and jump through hoops. You still have to get a background check by your sherriff, the same background check done at the gun store. The Bill Repealing the permit to purchase has nothing to do with repealing the permit to purchase.​​

*Michigan: Bill Repealing Permit-to-Purchase Passes State Senate, Goes to House for Concurrence Vote*​
Today, the Michigan Senate approved House Bill 5225 by a 27 to 11 vote. If enacted, this NRA-priority legislation would repeal the long-standing and outdated license-to-purchase system for handgun purchases through a Federally Licensed Firearms Dealer (FFL).
HB 5225, despite passing in the state House by an overwhelming 74 to 36 vote, required some last minute changes to guarantee passage and the Governors signature this legislative session. The amended and passed version of HB 5225 is a big first step, in what will be many steps, to repeal Michigans antiquated and ineffective gun control measures.
The amended version of HB 5225 has many incremental improvements for which gun owners across the state will benefit, including:

Streamlining private sales to allow people to apply for a purchase license at any law enforcement agency rather than those in the city or county of their residence 
Repealing the prerequisite handgun safety test currently required to obtain a purchase license 
Extending the time that a purchase license for private transfers is valid from ten days to thirty days 
Repealing the requirement that local law enforcement agencies maintain paper copies of purchase licenses 
While the amended version of HB 5225 does not accomplish all of the policy changes originally sought in this legislation as introduced, the NRA remains firmly committed to pursuing these goals early in the next legislative session and finally eliminating the obsolete and wasteful handgun license-to purchase/registration process. We support the positive changes made by HB 5225 as progress for Michigan gun owners and sportsmen in the short-term, and the NRA will strongly advocate for passage and enactment of the remainder of this legislation in 2013


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The Bill Repealing the permit to purchase has nothing to do with repealing the permit to purchase.


True. What is there is still better than if the original bill had been voted down in its entirety. And, as the article says the remaining will be back on the agenda next session.

At least we have a very positive first step with the 


> "Streamlining private sales to allow people to apply for a purchase license at any law enforcement agency rather than those in the city or county of their residence"


and hopefully the rest fall by the end of the session that starts early next year.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I think its a good start. Hopefully the Governor will sign it.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree this is a step in the right direction but basically they just got rid of taking a test?? That part I never disagreed with, might weed out a few who shouldn't have a pistol in the first place. But, alas, hopefully soon we can cut the trip to the police station out altogether. That's what I would call 'streamlining'.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

well I can agree to point but that test was pretty much a joke any ways. I guess if you failed that they should take all your guns away! lol


----------



## crazybarracuda (Nov 23, 2011)

so still having to go the the police station to get a permit just seems like a pain. you can buy a rifle and shotguns with a background check at the store but you need to say hi to your local LEO to get a "permission slip" to buy a pistol. wow that is just smart


----------



## crazybarracuda (Nov 23, 2011)

does this change the fact you need to go to your county sheriff's main office to get a permit or will i be able to go to any local state or county post to get a purchase permit


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

from what it is sounding like you will have to get a permit good for 30 days to buy a pistol from a private seller and from store you wont have to anymore.


----------



## crazybarracuda (Nov 23, 2011)

if you can just buy a new pistol from a store (after clean background check) then i see that as a great change. but if you have to still get that slip to buy a new one from the sheriffs office that is just a stupid hurdle to jump over


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

The idea of the bill was to get rid of pistol registration and basically only comply with the federal laws when buying from a fire arms dealer. Its better than nothing at least we are heading in the right direction. It should save the state money too.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Chuck said:


> from what it is sounding like you will have to get a permit good for 30 days to buy a pistol from a private seller and from store you wont have to anymore.


The article I posted above doesn't say anything about there being a difference when buying from a private party or a store. You still need the purchase permit. Can you provide something that says different? That's really my only beef, you still have to go to the police station.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2011-2012/billengrossed/House/pdf/2011-HEBS-5225.pdf

Here is a link to the bill as passed

It basically says you dont have to get a purchase permit if buying from a A FEDERALLY LICENSED FIREARMS DEALER


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Chuck said:


> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2011-2012/billengrossed/House/pdf/2011-HEBS-5225.pdf
> 
> Here is a link to the bill as passed
> 
> It basically says you dont have to get a purchase permit if buying from a A FEDERALLY LICENSED FIREARMS DEALER


 
Thanks for the info, Chuck. That's great news!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

That's great news...any idea when it will be implemented?


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Governor has to sign it so ......who knows hopefully soon

found this on the michigan.gov


Approval by Governor

Upon receipt of an enrolled bill, the Governor has fourteen days to consider the bill. The Governor may:
Sign the bill, which then either becomes law at the expiration of ninety days after the Legislature adjourns sine die or on a date beyond the ninetieth day specified in the bill. If the bill has been given immediate effect by a two-thirds vote of the members elected to and serving in each house, the bill will become law after the Governor signs the bill and files it with the Secretary of State or on a day specified in the bill.
Veto the bill and return it to the house of origin with a message stating the Governor's objections.
Choose not to sign or veto the bill. If the bill is neither signed nor vetoed, the bill becomes law fourteen days after having reached the Governor's desk if the Legislature is in session or in recess. If the Legislature should adjourn sine die before the end of the fourteen days, the unsigned bill does not become law. If the Legislature has adjourned by the time the bill reaches the Governor, he or she has fourteen days to consider the bill. If the Governor fails to approve the bill, it does not become law.
Legislative Veto Response

If the Governor vetoes a bill while the Legislature is in session or recess, one of the following actions may occur:
The Legislature may override the veto by a two-thirds vote of the members elected to and serving in each house. The bill then becomes law.
The bill may not receive the necessary two-thirds vote and thus the attempt to override the veto will fail.
The bill may be tabled.
The bill may be re-referred to a committee.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Chuck said:


> Governor has to sign it so ......who knows hopefully soon


....and after today's school incident, who knows??


----------

